
Track Trump: The First 100 Days - Androider
http://www.track-trump.com/
======
sctb
Readers might be interested to know that Sam is one of the people behind this
project ([http://www.track-trump.com/about](http://www.track-
trump.com/about)). The submitted title made that explicit (“Sam Altman
Presents Track Trump”) but we've reverted that in accordance with the
guidelines
([https://news.ycombinator.com/newsguidelines.html](https://news.ycombinator.com/newsguidelines.html)).

------
GiorgioG
You may hate the messenger, but some of these are worth getting behind:

\- Propose a constitutional amendment that imposes term limits on all members
of Congress.

\- A five-year ban on White House and Congressional officials becoming
lobbyists after they leave government service.

If he were to get these passed and get nothing else done as president, he
would go down as one of the most important presidents in recent history.

~~~
astrodust
Term limits remove good politicians as much as they remove bad ones. Plus, as
many have pointed out before, you need experienced leadership. If everyone, by
definition, has less than eight years of experience in their role it'd be even
more chaotic than it already is.

The problem is not that politicians _can_ get elected for decades, the problem
is that incumbents have an unfair advantage. Fix that problem and term limits
become a non-factor.

Plus, to look at how ineffective rules like that are, Putin is president of
Russia again despite their being term limits intended to prevent that.

~~~
ewzimm
Much of the experience comes from teams of people who can move on to work for
others. I'd be interested to see examples of important progress made by people
who had been in power for decades which could not have been reasonably
achieved by people with less time in office.

~~~
astrodust
A first term senator is often viewed as highly inexperienced, and they get six
years to get their shit together.

If congress was limited to eight years like the president they'd barely be
getting the hang of it when you turf them out.

What about term limits for CEOs? Mayors? Football players?

It's absurd. Remove barriers to competition and keep the best by having a
robust, democratic process to weed out those who are bad.

A badly thought out term limit implementation would see people flip from the
house to the senate and back again, perhaps working in tandem to fend off any
competition. What point does that useless exercise serve?

------
Brendinooo
Good design and execution. I'll revisit this as the Trump presidency plays
out.

Question: Can bias come into play when evaluating statements, and how will
that be handled?

For example, taking the first item - building the wall and Mexico is fully
reimbursing us - What if a US citizen chips in $10 to help? Is the promise
broken? What about $100, $1,000, $1,000,000?

Another anecdote that's kind of relevant: I followed along with Politifact's
'Obameter' for awhile, and realized that making definitive and objective
statements can be difficult. I think the most troublesome aspect was the claim
that a promise was broken (creating negative connotations that come with a
"Broken Promise" label) when the reality was that obstructionism prevented the
promise from being fulfilled.

~~~
Eridrus
> Question: Can bias come into play when evaluating statements, and how will
> that be handled?

Bias will definitely come into things because the informal language we use is
often not precise enough to allow exact yes/no answers and doing so is
reductive.

------
throw25231
TPP withdrawal isn't on here yet even though it has already been announced.

As bad as Trump is, we should celebrate the good policies and fight the bad
ones. I'm optimistic about the TPP withdrawal, the policy removing two pieces
of old regulation (a policy that's been implemented successfully in
Canada[0]), FDA reform, cutting down on corruption, and cutting back lobbying.
I'm pessimistic about the climate related policy, immigration policy, and
especially scared about foreign policy.

[0]: [http://www.npr.org/2015/05/26/409671996/canada-cuts-down-
on-...](http://www.npr.org/2015/05/26/409671996/canada-cuts-down-on-red-tape-
could-it-work-in-the-u-s)

~~~
stephancoral
>cutting down on corruption, and cutting back lobbying

Oh yea, like how Trump drained the swamp and staffed his administration with
all these outsiders with fresh new ideas...oh wait, it's literally the RNC.
And his Sec of State choice is the CEO of ExxonMobil and one of the campaign
promises is literally to invest more in shale oil / natural gas / etc.

Give me a break. There is nothing worth celebrating in this kleptocracy and
this wishy-washy "Oh let's focus on the good stuff!" only distracts from the
facts.

~~~
mercer
What do you hope to achieve with such a reply, other than signalling that you
hate Trump (which is a rather common sentiment here, so go you)?

At no point did they argue that this makes Trump good or even acceptable, and
in fact they specifically mentioned things about Trump that scare them. I
found the comment to be thoughtful and nice in light of this rather gloomy
situation. Sometimes it's important to celebrate good things without yelling
at each other.

I'm sorry for coming across as singling you out on this, but please don't
consider the next paragraph aimed at you specifically.

The single thing that has bothered me most during this entire election is how
_both_ Trump voters _and_ Hillary voters spent so much time basically yelling
at each other in tribal fashion. My Facebook feed was dominated by mostly pro-
Hillary people who decried anyone even remotely agreeing with Trump as racist,
misogynist, rural uneducated shits, and a a pro-Trump person or two who kept
posting about emails and pizza-related tinfoil hat theories (and that coming
from someone who generally speaking is considered a bit of a conspiracy
theorist). I know for a fact that a large portion of these posts served
absolutely _no_ good purpose I could imagine other than 'virtue signalling'.

I mean, don't get me wrong, if I had to pick a side I'd be in the Hillary
camp. I have opinions too.

And sometimes I've expressed them in ways and places where it mostly just
benefited me as a person somehow. I'm not perfect. But it frustrates me to no
end to see people just yelling at each other. It seems less of an issue in my
real-world interactions, but then my real world consists of people who mostly
agree with me.

Without targeting you specifically, I really hope everyone here, myself
included, can avoid being part of the screaming mobs. One of my favorite
things about this place is that it still often challenges my thinking (I'm
less of a functional programming zealot, and one of my new year's resolutions
is to give emacs a real shot, for example), and I really hope we can at the
very least bring some of this quality even to political discussions, because
we do have a lot more influence than we think.

~~~
stephancoral
My hope was to show that any chance of "fighting corruption" is a sham and
clearly a smoke-and-mirrors act used to distract from the high-level looting
that is taking place. You'll notice that the OP edited their post to reflect
this so obviously it had some impact beyond virtue signaling.

Personally, I found the comment to be incredibly unthoughtful, as they just
posted the "nice" things that they teach you in politics 101 to put on your
platform so that people will look at those and think "hey it's not so bad." I
work in politics, I've lived in DC for twenty years, I've seen this exact
scenario play out in the Bush years ("He has some good ideas! We can support
those at least, right?") and we all know how that turned out for this country.
Undue optimism and shallow political thinking doesn't exactly make for a
"challenging" post.

Between being part of a "screaming mob" and standing by saying nothing as
horror unfolds before us, I'll add my voice to the choir.

~~~
DefaultUserHN
Who knows if you'll be right or everyone else will be right. We'll have to
wait 4 years and see if Trump comes through with his promises.

Right now, you're acting like you're the only that is right and everyone is
too stupid. You're acting very smug, the same smug that lost Hillary the
election.

------
dluan
Free idea - why is there no public official who runs on a digital strategy?
Like a localized reddit for policies and issues on local, state, and federal
levels. If you add in some ML and AI, you could come up with truly direct
democracy, that is 100% open and transparent.

Yes, this would be technically hard in that making it secure would take
effort. But, in my mind, less effort than it would take to dismantle the
electoral college, which has resulted in the opposite of direct democracy.

Sam - if you did this, I'd vote for you.

~~~
devopsproject
> why is there no public official who runs on a digital strategy?

Most people lack basic computer literacy

> truly direct democracy, that is 100% open and transparent

reddit, facebook, etc are all gamed by third parties

> less effort than it would take to dismantle the electoral college, which has
> resulted in the opposite of direct democracy

the founding fathers didn't want a direct democracy. Madison says “Hence it is
that democracies have ever been spectacles of turbulence and contention; have
ever been found incompatible with personal security or the rights of property;
and in general have been as short in their lives as they have been violent in
their deaths … A republic, by which I mean a government in which a scheme of
representation takes place, opens a different prospect and promises the cure
for which we are seeking."

~~~
dluan
> Most people lack basic computer literacy

Which way is this trending?

> reddit, facebook, etc are all gamed by third parties

This is what I meant by technically hard.

~~~
devopsproject
> Which way is this trending?

I think we are trending backwards. More people are participating due to
smartphones and easy to use apps but there is still a huge skill gap.

------
dforrestwilson1
Holding government to account is a good thing, thanks Sam.

I have to wonder though if we'd see the same level of scrutiny if HRC had won.

~~~
stephancoral
Considering the amount of conspiracy nuts who make it their life goal to pin
everything on the Clintons and the amount of mainstream attention they got +
the rabid anti-Hillary sentiment on the right, my answer is "absolutely".

~~~
Alex3917
You really think there would have been millions of people out protesting?
Somehow I doubt it.

~~~
tashoecraft
I think we wouldn't have seen millions protesting because Trump supporters
were overwhelmingly not from cities. Where it is much easier to get hundreds
of thousands together.

~~~
stephancoral
And yet, there were hundreds of protests in small cities across the country
for the Woman's March. Here's one from Alabama:
[http://wkrg.com/2017/01/21/womens-march-mobile-draws-
hundred...](http://wkrg.com/2017/01/21/womens-march-mobile-draws-hundreds-of-
men-and-women/)

------
rory096
One wonders if we want to _encourage_ him to tick off these boxes.

~~~
MrZongle2
One wonders why we _wouldn 't_ want to hold a politician to their promises.

~~~
knz
One example is the ACA/Obamacare. Trump has sent very conflicting messages
about repealing it but keeping some of the more popular parts.

I think many people are concerned by Trump precisely because he has been so
slippery on many issues and has the unique ability of being able to stand for
and against something at the same time.

~~~
DefaultUserHN
>...he has been so slippery on many issues and... stand for and against
something at the same time.

Because ObamaCare is not 100 percent all bad or 100 percent all good.

Trump, like everyone, is allow to like the good part of ObamaCare and hate the
bad part of it.

------
jamessb
There is also trumptracker.io (Github repository [1]), which was posed here
two months ago but flagged [2]. It includes sources for each entry.

[1]:
[https://github.com/TrumpTracker/trumptracker.github.io](https://github.com/TrumpTracker/trumptracker.github.io)

[2]:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12927317](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12927317)

------
_andromeda_
> End common core

Absolutely necessary. This is one of the most important one on the list.

If Trump does even half of these items, America will be on track to greatness
again. It will be awesome.

I suspect he may achieve 90% of these.

~~~
24gttghh
What exactly do you find wrong with Common Core standards? All I've seen
against it are poorly-graded homework examples turned meme without proper
context.

~~~
_andromeda_
I think it's extremely dangerous when the federal government dictates almost
all aspects of how people should lead their lives especially when it comes to
education where there's always a threat of indoctrination on large scale.
Communities should be able to set their own standards. People aren't as dumb
as that; such that federal government shepherding is required at every turn.

~~~
dragonwriter
Common Core was neither developed nor mandated by the federal government, it
is adopted as a mandate by numerous states independently, and developed as an
initiative sponsored by the National Governors Association and the Council of
Chief State School Officers.

The federal government dictates very little of the substance of what is taught
in schools.

~~~
_andromeda_
True and thank the Almighty for that, but the general direction is towards
that. The main issue of contention here is centralization. Once that is done,
it becomes easier for the federal govt to take it over. I don't want anything
that remotely resembles that.

~~~
dragonwriter
> the general direction is towards that.

What general direction? What are the specific examples of this general
direction?

~~~
_andromeda_
_U.S. President Barack Obama and U.S. Secretary of Education Arne Duncan
announced the Race to the Top competitive grants on July 24, 2009, as a
motivator for education reform. To be eligible, states had to adopt
"internationally benchmarked standards and assessments that prepare students
for success in college and the work place."[15] Though states could adopt
other college- and career-ready standards and still be eligible, they were
awarded extra points in their Race to the Top applications if they adopted the
Common Core standards by August 2, 2010._

 _Until the Every Student Succeeds Act was passed in December 2015, the US
Department of Education had encouraged states to adopt the Common Core
Standards by tying the grant of waivers from the No Child Left Behind Act to
adoption of the Standards._

~~~
24gttghh
Yes, the States were offered extra funding for adopting the Common Core. They
were not forced to take it, but who doesn't want a few million dollars, right?

~~~
_andromeda_
Doesn't the federal government have enough on its plate? It seems like this
insatiable beast that won't stop until it has taken over every last bit of
personal liberty and freedom including what and how to think. That is the
fear.

------
priam
Sources for each bullet point would be nice

~~~
jbuss
Here is a lot of them
[https://assets.donaldjtrump.com/_landings/contract/O-TRU-102...](https://assets.donaldjtrump.com/_landings/contract/O-TRU-102316-Contractv02.pdf)

~~~
priam
ty

------
lukas099
> A requirement that for every new federal regulation, two existing
> regulations be dropped.

> Under Chief of Staff Reince Priebus issued a memorandum (pg. 1, pg. 2)
> asking federal agency heads to postpone or freeze any new or pending
> regulations, with some exceptions noted in Sec. 3 of the memo.

From the memo:

""" Notify the OMB Director promptly of any regulations that, in your view,
should be excluded from the directives ... because those regulations affect
critical health, safety, financial, or national security matters ... The OMB
Director will review any such notifications and determine whether such
conclusion is appropriate under the circumstances. """

I agree that non-elected policymakers have too much power to enact regulations
with criminal penalties under force of law, but I feel that this measure will
just lead to more policies being labeled "health" or "national security" etc.,
and not amount to any real reduction in regulation.

~~~
DefaultUserHN
Trump hates PC language. Trump is not about to let corrupt politicians
redefine mundane things as "National Security".

------
atmosx
I love this, maybe instead of track-trump.com should be _track-potus.com_ \-
it would much less polarising/partisan... Now it looks as if it is run by the
DMC...

~~~
JohnStrange
Why? Isn't his name Trump?

~~~
thiht
This could, and should, be used for every president. It has clearly been
created to prove Trump in particular won't (or will, who knows) hold his
promises, but the execution is actually pretty great and is definitively
applicable to any other president. Or political figure for what it's worth

~~~
DanBC
Yes. I'd love to see this for England. Not just for the party who gets in, but
for the opposition too. They said all this in their manifesto; here's how they
voted.

------
ipunchghosts
Is this plan any good? Another way to say... If Obama came up with this plan,
would it be well received?

~~~
stephancoral
>Fully fund the construction of a wall on our border with Mexico, with the
“full understanding that the country of Mexico will be reimbursing the United
States for the full cost of such wall”. [Pure manchild wish fulfillment]

>Cancel all federal funding to sanctuary cities.

>Lift the roadblocks on energy infrastructure projects like the Keystone
Pipeline and allow them to move forward.

>Lift the restrictions on $50 trillion dollars’ worth of American energy
reserves, including shale, oil, natural gas, and clean coal. [I'm sure
Secretary of State Tillerson's Exxon holdings won't benefit from this at
all...no sir, this is just to help the public!]

>A hiring freeze on all federal employees (except for the military, public
safety, and public health) [Because who needs jobs right? It's not like the
Federal gov't is one of the nation's biggest employer and source of good jobs]

>Cancel every unconstitutional executive action, memorandum, and order issued
by President Obama. ['unconstitutional' lol]

>Reduce the business tax rate from 35% to 15%.

>An act to allow school choice. [i.e. defund public schools]

No, this is a garbage plan which will strip the public of the property and
rights they deserve and basically funnel more money into Trump's and Co's
coffers.

~~~
edblarney
"which will strip the public of the property and rights they deserve "

I don't see how any Americans 'property or rights' are being abrogated there.

> In Canada, we manage our borders effectively. We're not some fascist state.
> I don't think it's 'totalitarian' for US gov to responsibly implement the
> very fair immigration laws on the books.

> Pipelines are all over America. They're not evil. Granted, those that do
> actual damage should not be allowed - but the process is politicized in both
> directions.

> "State Tillerson's Exxon holdings won't benefit" \- Tillerson has absolved
> his stockholdings in Exxon. He's as free to buy and sell Oil stocks as you
> and I are.

> A 'hiring freeze' on government staff is not entirely irresponsible wherein
> there is bloat. The highest media wage in the US is - guess where?
> Washington DC. The bloat in DC is epic. At least the sentiment to want to do
> something about that is reasonable.

> "Reduce the business tax rate from 35% to 15%." \- it's not going to be done
> across the board. He's going to create a VAT system which every other
> country has. (Meaning US does not pay taxes on products they export - same
> as other countries) The US without VAT is at a huge competitive
> disadvantage. This is actually one of the most ridiculously obvious things
> the US should have done a long time ago. This is not contentious really.

> Allowing parents to choose schools is not 'defunding' public schools, it's
> allowing people to take public money allocated to their students and put it
> into the school of their choice. No money is coming out of the system. I
> understand that it's contentious, but it's irresponsible to position this as
> 'defunding' public schools.

Most of the items on this list are reasonable. People are getting in a huff
about it because it's 'Trump' and they can't stand that.

If he can do just 'the better 1/2' of that list, America will be in much
better shape.

Eventually a Democrat will come along and put together some more socially
oriented legislation.

~~~
plandis
Why should my tax dollars get to fund religious schools? I don't want to have
to support religion and I don't think the federal government should mandate
that I have to pay tax to do that.

~~~
cmdrfred
I'm a lifelong atheist and it doesn't bother me. The public education I
received was rather subpar in my opinion and I probably would have fared
better in an environment like a catholic school. If a voucher program was
implemented I might even consider sending my future children to one. The
primary points of contention between the atheist and the religious person are
how the universe was created and what happens after you die. Both have very
little effect on actual day to day living.

~~~
edblarney
"The primary points of contention between the atheist and the religious person
are how the universe was created and what happens after you die."

No, totally not.

Do you know who conceived of the 'Big Bang'?

It was Father David LeMaitre - a Catholic Priest - and Physicist.

The Catholic Church is 100% behind the 'big bang' and 'evolution'. There's
little dissonance between the church and science.

The 'difference' between atheists and religious types - should be better
described as the difference between 'materialists' and 'spiritualists'.

'Materialists' (atheists are usually de-facto this) - believe that the
material world is all there is, and that's that.

'Spiritualists' believe that life is an expression of something greater.

'Science' is actually rooted in Metaphysics, which is the trunk of the tree
below 'Physics' (see Descartes). The problem with most
scientists/rationalist/atheists today is that they have forgotten their
metaphysical underpinnings ...

"Both have very little effect on actual day to day living."

I see what you're saying - but maybe not.

If you believe in something greater than you, you might be more inclined to
think much more long term, make sacrifices for the greater good, for the
community, for future generations.

If one believes that 'this is all there is', then one might be inclined to
simply pursue highly selfish and hedonists endeavours, because after all
'sympathy' and 'empathy' are just 'emotions' \- and in a purely material world
there is no 'right and wrong' etc.

It'd be nice if all schools at least taught metaphysics in high school, i.e.
the underpinning of how we think about the universe. As it stands, most public
schools teach a very materialist viewpoint by default.

And yes, there are tons of atheists in 'Catholic Schools' because they tend to
be very good. You should wonder why all those crazy religious catholics
basically invented common education as we understand it, and established most
of the best universities (100% of the Ivy League, Cambridge, Oxford etc. etc.
:) :) (mostly not Catholic, but religious nonetheless)

Anyhow - it'd be nice for people to have a little more choice in education,
without having to entirely deconstruct public education, which is important.

P.S. I'm not Catholic :)

~~~
cmdrfred
This is my point. We all want food in our bellies, a roof over our heads and a
safe place for our kids to play. The metaphysical world plays no role in that.
Thus, it isn't all that important in the grand scheme of things.

Carl Sagan was able to explain how I feel better than I ever could when he
commented on this image:

[http://static3.businessinsider.com/image/56c03accdd08950d408...](http://static3.businessinsider.com/image/56c03accdd08950d408b4590-1041-781/540616main_pia00452-43_full.jpg)

"Look again at that dot. That's here. That's home. That's us. On it everyone
you love, everyone you know, everyone you ever heard of, every human being who
ever was, lived out their lives. The aggregate of our joy and suffering,
thousands of confident religions, ideologies, and economic doctrines, every
hunter and forager, every hero and coward, every creator and destroyer of
civilization, every king and peasant, every young couple in love, every mother
and father, hopeful child, inventor and explorer, every teacher of morals,
every corrupt politician, every "superstar," every "supreme leader," every
saint and sinner in the history of our species lived there-on a mote of dust
suspended in a sunbeam.

The Earth is a very small stage in a vast cosmic arena. Think of the endless
cruelties visited by the inhabitants of one corner of this pixel on the
scarcely distinguishable inhabitants of some other corner, how frequent their
misunderstandings, how eager they are to kill one another, how fervent their
hatreds. Think of the rivers of blood spilled by all those generals and
emperors so that, in glory and triumph, they could become the momentary
masters of a fraction of a dot.

Our posturings, our imagined self-importance, the delusion that we have some
privileged position in the Universe, are challenged by this point of pale
light. Our planet is a lonely speck in the great enveloping cosmic dark. In
our obscurity, in all this vastness, there is no hint that help will come from
elsewhere to save us from ourselves."

------
randcraw
I'd like to see a site track Trump's Truthiness as well. But I fear we'd need
long long ints to avoid overflow...

------
losteverything
I just don't like the feel of this.

~~~
_andromeda_
If you don't mind me asking... What? The tracking of Trump or the things being
tracked?

~~~
losteverything
I don't mind.

It feels like it is a GOTCHA type of thing

It seems like it is not virtuous in wanting to help the 500+ men and women
succeed in our capital.

Tracking a persons actions or promises is used to terminate employees.
Tracking (personal / individual level ) is not used - especially sharing ones
results with others - to improve a process or reduce a cost etc...

If this is just about the assumption that trump will fail or needs to be
removed from office, then the energy should be spent on that sole task

This just seems not good.

~~~
_andromeda_
>It feels like it is a GOTCHA type of thing

l felt the same way too but I have a feeling Trump will deliver despite what
the detractors may want.

------
tinalumfoil
> [announce] Withdraw from the Trans-Pacific Partnership.

Didn't trump do this already?

------
sorokod
Would be much better if each point was linked to a relevant video or videos.

------
mjmsmith
Does this offer anything that trumptracker.github.io doesn't?

------
priam
The doodle Trump should be updated w/ gold colored drapes.

------
vargalas
The facebook share button doesnt work on the site.

------
egberts1
TPP is now officially person non-grata.

------
wslh
Is flagging this post a bad idea? I mean, these months the world is following
trump presidency with a lot of uncertainty and fear and that's why politics
was almost forbidden from HN. This post contradicts the previous HN position
and will ignite a lot of hate.

~~~
dang
Politics wasn't "almost forbidden". We did an experiment for a few days just
to see what would happen. (One thing that happened, btw, is that many people
didn't hear the 'experiment' part and jumped straight to 'politics are banned
from HN forever', which was never the case.)

The policy then reverted, as planned, to the way it's always been: most
politics are off topic, but not all
([https://news.ycombinator.com/newsguidelines.html](https://news.ycombinator.com/newsguidelines.html)).
If there's an intellectually interesting aspect to the story, it's more likely
to be ok, while garden-variety politics definitely aren't.

~~~
wslh
I love politics but it will be very easy to fill HN front page with a lot of
political stories now. Just ask people who "survived" this kind of populists
presidents around the world.

For example, last December Argentina would be allowed to export lemons to US
[1] Today, this was put on hold [2] which is in line with Trump promises but
not with a 10 year long bilateral negotiations between Argentina and US.

[1] [http://en.mercopress.com/2016/12/23/argentine-lemons-re-
entr...](http://en.mercopress.com/2016/12/23/argentine-lemons-re-entry-spark-
protests-from-california-citrus-growers)

[2] [https://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2017-01-23/trump-
whi...](https://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2017-01-23/trump-white-house-
orders-60-day-delay-on-argentine-lemon-exports)

------
akjainaj
This is very cool. I am not American but I hope Mr. Trump delivers on these.
It'll show the rest of countries another world is possible.

~~~
astrodust
This "other world" you're talking about exists: backwater countries run by
kleptocrats and military generals.

~~~
akjainaj
I am talking about the list of promises. I am not judging Trump himself, and I
actually don't like him. But I like what he's promised and I think it could
work.

~~~
astrodust
What has he promised and how could it work?

~~~
DefaultUserHN
>What has he promised...

Repeal ObamaCare.

>...and how could it work?

I no longer have to pay $1,000 monthly premium for a health care package I
can't even use.

~~~
astrodust
You mean the Affordable Care Act, the one that, once repealed, will put dozens
of Americans I know into serious mortal peril?

Sounds great. Glad you're saving a bit of money.

Also what the hell are you paying $1,000 a month for? If that isn't an
argument for Medicare for everyone I don't know what is.

~~~
DefaultUserHN
>You mean the Affordable Care Act, the one that, once repealed, will put
dozens of Americans I know into serious mortal peril?

But if not repeal, will leave me homeless, since I won't be able to pay the
mortgage bill anymore.

Why do your friends get priority over me? Why do I have to lose my house so
your friends can have health care? What about me? What about all those other
people, left behind by Obama's presidency?

Well, we at least know what they did. They voted for Trump.

------
pvdebbe
Cool page. Do I remember correctly that there was a similar tracker for Obama?

~~~
ceejayoz
Politifact has done this for years now.

[http://www.politifact.com/truth-o-
meter/promises/obameter/](http://www.politifact.com/truth-o-
meter/promises/obameter/)

